# Kerosene



## StargazerLily (Oct 11, 2011)

I recently bought a kerosene heater and have been using it to heat up a little in the morning while I get ready for work, but I've already gone through quite a bit of the overpriced hardware store container I bought with it. The problem I'm having is finding a source of kerosene. I'd like to get pump K-1, but I've only been able to find one place that has it (for $10 a gallon). Where should I look for bulk kerosene? Or, even better, does anyone know of a specific source in Oregon or Washington for K-1?

While I haven't been here for awhile, I figured someone here would have an idea. Thanks.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Around here, some gas stations carry it. +- $4/gal


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

It's the same here. If you buy it in the store it's outrageous but several gas stations carry it for around $4/gal. Have you tried any of the gas stations there? Probably a mom and pop station will carry it.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

I'd seen black, metal, 5 gal cans of it at Home Depot for something like $25/can. I thought "who pays that for kerosene ? "

Well, apparently not too many. One spring day I walked in the contractor's end, and there sat a big stack of the cans on closeout. $4.90 a CAN ( less than buck/gal ). There were 37 cans and I bought the whole lot !

Right place at the right time for a change.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

We had to call many places in Southern Oregon to find kerosene for our emergency heater which I thought was really odd. Only one source here, an old school fuel store. But DH won't go to big box stores.


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

Call some local fuel oil (heating oil) distributors and I suspect they will be able to point you to a dealer that sells bulk no. 1 kerosene. Ask for clear however I have heard that no. 1 dyed red burns OK too. Stay away from no. 2 as it smokes more. Others may have more experience than me.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

25 years ago I used a kerosene heater as my only source of heat in the winter. I had a 55 gallon drum filled by a fuel company delivery truck. It was cheaper and easier than filling containers at a gas station, and I just had to call them to get a refill and leave a check for the driver to pay for it if I wasn't home when he arrived. I can't remember what the pump was like (crank or siphon), but I remember filling the heater's tank directly from the barrel. 

Be very careful using kerosene heaters - people die from carbon monoxide poisoning every year. Don't let the heater burn itself out, and keep a window cracked.


----------



## StargazerLily (Oct 11, 2011)

Mom_of_Four said:


> 25 years ago I used a kerosene heater as my only source of heat in the winter. I had a 55 gallon drum filled by a fuel company delivery truck. It was cheaper and easier than filling containers at a gas station, and I just had to call them to get a refill and leave a check for the driver to pay for it if I wasn't home when he arrived. I can't remember what the pump was like (crank or siphon), but I remember filling the heater's tank directly from the barrel.
> 
> Be very careful using kerosene heaters - people die from carbon monoxide poisoning every year. Don't let the heater burn itself out, and keep a window cracked.


Thank you for the concern. The building the heater is in is not well sealed and I keep a carbon monoxide detector near it. I really only burn it at night or in the morning to get ready for work. I get up at 3:45 for work so it is pretty much the coldest part of the day and it makes it a little easier way to get out of bed in the morning and it keeps it running an hour or less most days.

From all the comments it seems like I really need to look a little harder for the right place. I'm going to call some heating oil places and some smaller gas stations. Somebody has to be able to beat $9 a gallon.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Around here dyed at the gas station is $4.70
At a hardware store clear is $5.25
Clear is suppose to be better for a lamp or heater.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

I got to wondering why you don't use an electric heater for that "short time" your getting ready for work. ?
That $9 a gallon kero could be a big bunch of BTU's from an electric heater . . . . . . .


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

About $5.25/gal at the pump here (undyed).


----------



## StargazerLily (Oct 11, 2011)

Jim-mi said:


> I got to wondering why you don't use an electric heater for that "short time" your getting ready for work. ?
> That $9 a gallon kero could be a big bunch of BTU's from an electric heater . . . . . . .


Unfortunately, we are currently living in a building on my parent's property. It does have electricity but they are very against the excess use of electricity that a space heater would cost (even if we pay it) and while we are living here we are working within their rules. Also, the cost of enough heaters/a bigger heater to heat the space we currently live in would be excessive since we have a kerosene heater that can be used.

Maybe it isn't the best solution, but it is what I have to work with at the moment.


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

logbuilder said:


> Call some local fuel oil (heating oil) distributors and I suspect they will be able to point you to a dealer that sells bulk no. 1 kerosene. Ask for clear however I have heard that no. 1 dyed red burns OK too. Stay away from no. 2 as it smokes more. Others may have more experience than me.


Red dyed burns ok, but tends to carbon up the wicks much faster (especially smaller wick heaters).


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Somebody needs to sit down with your parents and do some basic math with them 
. .about how their insisting on not using electric is costing you a lot more.......
. .And of course the fire hazard factor......

good luck........


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Commercial fuel dealers usually stock it...

Discovered that 'natural gas drip' has pretty much the same qualities/properties of kerosene. My 'drip tank' in the low spot of my gas line for a few weeks was filling up every day. One day I ran out of containers and had to pour some in a glass jug... it was very clear looking, and slightly oily. There's a huge tank (100 barrels?) of it over at the gas well... Sooo, I'll not be buying it anytime soon.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Lucky you, Texican!


Stargazer, I don't know what part of OR/WA you are in, but if you are anywhere near the Longview, WA area, Wilcox and Flegel on Industrial Way carries K-1 clear kerosene. Haven't priced it lately, so I'm not sure what their price runs. If you're in the area, PM me....I have an extra heater you can have. Now that I have my woodstove, I really don't need the kerosene heater and I'd rather have it go to a good home than sit and get dusty/rusty in my barn.


----------

